# 72nd Seaforth Highlanders



## Docherty (16 Dec 2004)

Yea, I just heard that the Seaforth Armouries is being closed down for 3 years I was just wanting to know if that was true or not and where are they going to parade?


----------



## sgt.pongo (19 Dec 2004)

i did not hear that.......hey docherty.....can i ask you a question? were you in delta coy this year(2004)......staff?......


----------



## Docherty (20 Dec 2004)

Ya, I was a 23 Pl Sgt.


----------



## vadeanu (21 Dec 2004)

The armories are indeed closing down for 3 years due to renovation. I know this because I went there a couple weeks ago to visit the museum with my corps (2812). Hope I answeared your question.


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Ooooooooh Docherty did you know my RSM, at camp he was WO Murray LaFortune.. and Then there was my Buddy Sgt LaVoie..


----------



## sgt.pongo (26 Dec 2004)

well i was a cadet in delta too i was in 24platoon.........i was wondering if you enjoyed camp?


----------



## Docherty (28 Dec 2004)

lol I enjoyed it until I got the shaft.


----------



## sgt.pongo (29 Dec 2004)

why did you get the shaft?


----------



## wohunter (4 Jan 2005)

if anyone in here knows aaron beckingham from the 72nd seaforth highlanders please tell him to send chris an e-mail at dahrc@student.ednet.ns.ca.

please and thanks. i'm a buddy from his exchange


----------



## boothrat (4 Jan 2005)

The armouries are indeed shutting down this spring. Exactly how long they will be closed for depends on what renovations are done and how quickly they get finished. The Reserves unit is moving to Jericho Garrison, I'm not sure if the cadets will follow us there or will move to a community centre or whatnot. At this point nothing has really been confirmed except the fact that we are temporarily relocating.


----------

